# Best turnout rugs - worth blowing the budget?



## Lplates (10 November 2014)

Hi, new to rugged ponies (pretty new to ponies altogether tbh!) but my daughter's Exmoor is ancient and has Cushing's and I think we need to  mollycoddle the old man and buy him a turnout rug. He mostly lives out with field shelter, although we bring him into the stable on really disgusting nights. Thinking lw or mw max as it doesn't get that cold here. 
Before I go shopping - any tips or recommendations? I need a 5ft but he is fairly round. Very hairy but we are just starting him on pergolide so that may change a little, I doubt too much.
I don't want to spend a fortune, but we may as well get this right if he is too wear it most of the winter, and, fingers crossed for a few years more&#8230; 
Do I spend the extra on a really good turnout or is there a budget one which does the job?
Very grateful for any advice


----------



## NinjaPony (10 November 2014)

My pony is 5ft and amigos are a good fit on him- I like their 1200d turnouts as they last well and are good value for money. Rhino also make good pony rugs- just a little more expensive/


----------



## Lplates (10 November 2014)

thank you, I will have a look online xx


----------



## Lplates (10 November 2014)

PS would also love some advice on what to look for, eg what material lining etc?  x


----------



## Captain Bridget (10 November 2014)

I recently bought a Shires medium weight turnout. Really pleased with it, it's a lovely rug. And won't break the bank either.


----------



## Lplates (10 November 2014)

This?  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shires-Temp...F8&qid=1415658988&sr=8-1&keywords=turnout+rug

or this -- do I need a neck?! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shires-Temp...F8&qid=1415659131&sr=8-9&keywords=turnout+rug


----------



## Lplates (10 November 2014)

finding it hard to track down an Amigo 1200d in 5'0 
x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 November 2014)

The Rhino pony rug I had was tiny. Horseware rugs do tend to come up a bit small anyway, but the Rhino pony was about a size smaller than the normal Rhino in the same size. I know that the Amigo is a different model, but I would consider getting a 5ft3 if you go for the Pony version.

ETA - they have both the 5ft and 5ft3 here. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amigo-Pon...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item43d0ac5ba4

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Horseware...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item41883bdff2


----------



## NinjaPony (10 November 2014)

http://www.ingatestonesaddlery.co.u...t/amigo-bravo-12-250gm-plus-turnout-pony.html Ingatestone do a fair few small pony rugs- its can be really hard to track down decent rugs that go down to a 5'0. I recently bought the stable version of this rug and its really nice.
ETA fair point made by Faracat- my pony is only 11.2hh and in a 5'0 which is just right, a 4'9 is a bit small but I have to say, amigos fit him better than any other rugs I've tried.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 November 2014)

My cushings horse struggles to regulate his temperature and I have to watch he doesn't overheat in his rug.  He does play around and get hot though.


----------



## Lplates (11 November 2014)

Thanks Alice, I will keep an eye on his temperature, but as he is so old, he doesn't tend to kick up his heels much, so should be okay!


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (11 November 2014)

Weatherbeeta are good, especially with the vents in the shoulders for ease of movement.  Go for a high denier (1,200) as it will be tougher if he catches it on anything.  The last thing you want to do is pay good money for a rug that gets torn easily and then you have a leaky rug!  I also find the Horseware range and Masta fit well, generous fit and nice and deep.


----------



## oldjumper (11 November 2014)

Does pony use the field shelter? If not, he probably doesn't mind the weather - Exmoor ponies are incredibly hardy. Native ponies with full coat are fine even in very cold weather, it's driving rain that chills them.
If you do decide to rug him up, remember that putting a lightweight rug on can actually make a pony colder than having no rug - it flattens the natural coat so it loses it's insulating properties.


----------



## Lplates (11 November 2014)

Hi oldjumper - yes that was what I thought too, but the old man is 26 and has cushiness, so my 'mentor' suggested a rug.


----------



## Lplates (11 November 2014)

cushings, not cushiness (predictive text)!  No cushiness around here sadly.


----------



## Lplates (11 November 2014)

PS and he does use shelter now, especially in this horrible rain x


----------



## sarahann1 (18 November 2014)

I can recommend Swish rugs, they'd probably do your old lad just fine, they have 50g weights, perfect for older natives who need a wee bit extra but would be cooked in mws. They aren't expensive either.


----------

